# Deer-Archery Season Opens Statewide September 29



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Lower-priced antlerless deer permits can be used longer in Zone C

More...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Unless the online regulations are incorrect the opening day is actually 9/27 (Saturday).


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The article actually does say September 27 within the body. It is just the title that is incorrect.


----------

